# Scrappy - 7 month old Lab X Weimaraner



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Scrappy is a gorgeous 7 month old Chocolate Labrador cross Weinmaraner in desperate need of a home.



















Scrappy has had a bit of a rough time in his short life so far... at 5 weeks old he was given away at a train station along with his litter mates! Now he has been handed over to us as his owners can no longer provide the exercise and stimulation this playful lad needs due to their own illness.

He does need further training but is a fantastic dog who is very friendly, playful and active. He can live with kids, cats and other dogs!

Scrappy really needs a home that can give him the active lifestyle he needs and that can continue his training. In return you will get endless amounts of love and fun whilst gaining a brilliant companion.

He has now been neutered and is vaccinated. Currently in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Scrappy, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a stunning looking dog! Hope he finds a deserving new home soon.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Scrappy is still looking for a home...

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved 

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now homed

xxx


----------

